# Take my migrants, please



## laura12345

Take my migrants, please

E' il titolo di un articolo di giornale e fa riferimento a quanto dichiarat da Maroni in merito all'emergenza immigrazione in Italia.Maroni invita le altre Nazioni ad accogliere parte degli immigrati arrivati in Italia.

Quale potrebbe essere la traduzione?

Aprite le frontiere ai nostri immigrati!(sembra voler dire agli immigrati italiani )
Accogliete gli immigrati!


----------



## Gianfry

Letteralmente sarebbe:
_Per favore, prendetevi i miei migranti

_I migranti sono evidentemente quelli provenienti dall'Africa.
"Miei" perché l'accoglienza spetta all'Italia. Mi sembra che ci sia un filo d'ironia anti-italiana, in questo titolo


----------



## laura12345

Grazie Gianfry. Chiaramente i migranti sono Nord-Africani e quel "miei" si riferisce al fatto che una volta arrivati in Italia è il nostro Paese a farsene carico.
Tuttavia la traduzione letterale non  mi sembra l'ideale per un titolo giornalistico
Ci vorrebbe un'espressione più incisiva.


----------



## Gianfry

laura12345 said:


> Grazie Gianfry. Chiaramente i migranti sono Nord-Africani e quel "miei" si riferisce al fatto che una volta arrivati in Italia è il nostro Paese a farsene carico.
> Tuttavia la traduzione letterale non  mi sembra l'ideale per un titolo giornalistico
> Ci vorrebbe un'espressione più incisiva.


Ah, scusa, avevo interpretato male il testo fra parentesi.
Quanto alla traduzione, mi sembra che molto dipenda dal tono dell'articolo.
Se intuisco bene, c'è un po' di ironia/sufficienza verso l'Italia.
Quel "take", poi, molto brutale, è tradotto bene dal "prendetevi", che rende il senso di persone trattate come pacchi/bestie più "incisivamente" delle tue proposte, che invece mi sembrano travisare lo spirito dell'autore. Ma non avendo letto l'articolo, non potrei giurare di aver ragione.


----------



## laura12345

Si hai perfettamente ragione! *Accogliete gli immigrati* dà il senso di una buona disposizione della persona in questione rispetto agli immigrati. Qui invece si tratta di uno sfogo.
Prendeteli voi i nostri migranti!
Potrebbe rendere l'idea? Però quel *nostri* crea un pò di ambiguità, anche se  del resto lo stesso titolo inglese lo fa. Bisogna leggere l'articolo pe capire poi di cosa si stia parlando.
Grazie mille !!


----------



## Gianfry

laura12345 said:


> Si hai perfettamente ragione! *Accogliete gli immigrati* dà il senso di una buona disposizione della persona in questione rispetto agli immigrati. Qui invece si tratta di uno sfogo.
> Prendeteli voi i nostri migranti!
> Potrebbe rendere l'idea? Però quel *nostri* crea un po' di ambiguità, anche se  del resto lo stesso titolo inglese lo fa. Bisogna leggere l'articolo pe capire poi di cosa si stia parlando.
> Grazie mille !!


Il titolo dice "my", perché evidentemente immagina un Maroni che parla dei "suoi" migranti, di quelli che sono una sua personale responsabilità, essendo lui ministro degli Interni. Ma usare "nostri" invece di "miei" non mi sembra un peccato grave


----------



## SPQR

È possibile che l'autore sappia un po' della cultura americana.
C'è una riga famosissima dal comico Henny Youngman - "Take my wife - please!".
È un gioco di parole con "take" e può essere interpretato in due modi.
1 - Per esempio, mia moglie blah blah blah
2 - Porta/Portate/buttare via mia moglie!

L'aggiunta di "please" - doppo una pausa - sicuramente indica #2.

Forse più contesto ci aiuta.


----------



## Gianfry

SPQR said:


> È possibile che l'autore sappia un po' della cultura americana.
> C'è una riga famosissima dal comico Henny Youngman - "Take my wife - please!".
> È un gioco di parole con "take" e può essere interpretato in due modi.
> 1 - Per esempio, mia moglie blah blah blah
> 2 - Porta/Portate/buttare via mia moglie!
> 
> L'aggiunta di "please" - doppo una pausa - sicuramente indica #2.
> 
> Forse più contesto ci aiuta.


Brilliant!
That helps understand why "my" and not a more likely "our"...


----------



## SPQR

Gianfry said:


> Brilliant!
> That helps understand why "my" and not a more likely "our"...


 
The use of "my" in this context could indicate "the group of people of country X".
But it could also be a reference to Youngman.

The inscription on the Statue of Liberty, NYC.

Give me your tired, your poor, 
Your huddled masses, yearning to breath free, 
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore, 
Send these, the homeless, tempest tossed,
I lift my lamp beside the golden door.

In the first line -
"Me" is "America"
"Your" is "all the other countries of the world".
Very figurative use of "me/mine/our/you/your/etc."


----------



## rrose17

SPQR said:


> C'è una riga famosissima dal comico Henny Youngman - "Take my wife - please!".
> È un gioco di parole con "take" e può essere interpretato in due modi.
> 1 - Per esempio, mia moglie blah blah blah
> 2 - Porta/Portate/buttare via mia moglie!
> L'aggiunta di "please" - doppo una pausa - sicuramente indica #2.


----------



## laura12345

Grazie mille a tutti mi siete stati davvero di grande aiuto!
Nell'articolo non si parla dell'espulsione degli immigrati quindi credo che *buttate /portate* *via *non vada bene. Si parla della possibilità che altre Nazioni accolgano gli immigrati arrivati in Italia.
Credo posso tradurre in questo modo:

_Prendeteli voi i nostri immigrati!

_E' scorretto?


----------



## Gianfry

"migranti" è più adatto al tuo contesto, oltre che più _politically correct_.


----------



## laura12345

ok, allora in definitiva

Prendeteli voi i nostri migranti!


----------



## Gianfry

laura12345 said:


> ok, allora in definitiva
> 
> Prendete(ve)li voi, i nostri migranti!



E pazienza per il "please"...


----------



## Wade Aznable

Adesso litigo con Gianfry, e non per il motivo che potrebbe pensare lui . 

Il fatto è che io non vedo nessuna scorrettezza politica in "immigrati", nè in "emigranti"; trovo invece una scorrettezza grammaticale nell'estendere l'uso di "migranti". Mi spiego meglio: 

Io sono nato nel paese A, e passo dal paese B per stabilirmi definitivamente nel paese C. 
Questo fa di me: 
- un emigrante dal paese A 
- un migrante attraverso il paese B 
- un immigrato nel paese C 

Questi tre termini, secondo me, aiutano a chiarificare la, come dire, relatività spazio-temporale del mio movimento da / attraverso / verso i vari paesi, e, ripeto, non ci vedo nulla di offensivo. Al contrario, definirmi migrante in tutti e tre i casi mi sembra una forzatura non necessaria in nome di un politically correct che sta davvero migrando () in ogni aspetto del linguaggio rendendo ogni conversazione inutilmente complicata e, ogni tanto, inesatta. 
Poi, sono d'accordo che in alcuni contesti il termine "immigrato" è stato caricato di una nota "derogatory", ma questo, secondo me, non rende automaticamente migrante più (grammaticamente) corretto. 
Ma magari è solo una mia impressione, e un ozioso pour parlair in un pomeriggio afoso! Voi che ne pensate? 

Buon pomeriggio a tutti! 
W


----------



## Gianfry

Ciao WA! Dai, figurati se ho voglia di litigare con te in questo pomeriggio afoso! 
Ti sottopongo solo queste due obiezioni:
1. Gli africani che sbarcano in Italia, spesso lo fanno solo con la speranza di arrivare in un altro Paese europeo. Quindi l'Italia è solo un Paese di passaggio, almeno nelle loro intenzioni.
2. Nel testo originale si parla di "migrants", e non possiamo ignorarlo.
A te...


----------



## laura12345

Wade Aznable apprezzo il tuo intervento anche se devo ammettere mi manda più in confusione di quanto già lo ero!!!
Allora rispondo un attimo a Gianfry: il "please" credo si possa omettere 
 "prendeteveli voi  i nostri migranti, per favore" / "prendeteveli voi i nostri migranti"
Quanto a Wade Azanable, ti confesso che ci ho pensato molto sul come tradurre quel "migrants"
In effetti io avevo optato per "immigrati" per un motivo molto semplice o forse molto errato! non so!
Cerco di spiegarmi.
Come hai detto tu
Io sono nato nel paese A, e passo dal paese B per stabilirmi definitivamente nel paese C. 
Questo fa di me: 
- un emigrante dal paese A 
- un migrante attraverso il paese B 
- un immigrato nel paese C 
Migrante dà l'idea di trovarsi in una fase di transizione.Nonsei emigrato nè immigrato.Sei migrante.
Io avevo optato per immigrato per chiarire il fatto che non si tratta di emigranti italiani che migrano in altri Paesi, ma di persone che sono già arrivate in Italia, sono quindi immigrati.Per cui non"prendeteveli voi i nostri emigrati"perchè sarebbe scorretto ,ma immigrati.
Ho sbagliato tutto?


----------



## Wade Aznable

@ Gianfry: assolutamente d'accordo, nel contesto del post originale non si discute. 
Io volevo solo estendere la discussione difendendo la "liceità grammaticale" del trittico "emigrante / migrante / immigrato" quando mi si dice che "migrante" è da preferire a prescindere perchè più politically correct. Perchè sai bene che io e il politically correct non ci piacciamo molto a vicenda... 

@ Laura: hai colto perfettamente il mio punto. Detto questo, però, nel tuo contesto ha ragione Gianfry: si tratta di migranti, proprio perchè l'Italia in questo caso è più punto di transito che di arrivo.


----------



## Yulan

E buon pomeriggio anche a te, Wade ! 

Giusto per aggiungere qualcosa ... "Fatevene carico voi dei nostri problemi con l'immigrazione!"  

Ciao


----------



## Wade Aznable

Yu, tesoro, così tagli la testa al toro! Sei politicamente correttissima!


----------



## Yulan

Grazie mille, Wade! So glad you like it!


----------



## laura12345

Grazie  Yulan, Wade Aznable e Gianfry!
A questo punto

*Prendeteveli voi i nostri migranti!

*credo sia perfetto!
ora finalmente passo a tradurre l'articolo!!!


----------



## Wade Aznable

Allora buon lavoro, e lieto di esserti stato d'aiuto! 
W


----------



## Akire72

Anche io comunque userei "immigrati". A parte il fatto che "migrante" è se non altro desueta, poi mi fa venire in mente gli uccelli migratori.  In effetti migrante mi da più l'idea di qualcuno che non si ferma mai, che si sposta da un posto all'altro.

"Per favore, prendetevi i nostri immigrati." Mi sembra la soluzione migliore...


----------



## Gianfry

Akire72 said:


> Anche io comunque userei "immigrati". A parte il fatto che "migrante" è se non altro desueta, poi mi fa venire in mente gli uccelli migratori.  In effetti migrante mi da più l'idea di qualcuno che non si ferma mai, che si sposta da un posto all'altro.
> 
> "Per favore, prendetevi i nostri immigrati." Mi sembra la soluzione migliore...


Beh, veramente "migrante" è un termine di recente utilizzo. "I nostri immigrati" mi fa pensare agli Italiani che migrano verso l'Europa. In ogni caso, ripeto, il testo originale dice "migrants", non "immigrants", quindi...


----------



## laura12345

Gianfry said:


> Beh, veramente "migrante" è un termine di recente utilizzo. "I nostri immigrati" mi fa pensare agli Italiani che migrano verso l'Europa. In ogni caso, ripeto, il testo originale dice "migrants", non "immigrants", quindi...



Scusa Gianfry ma se un italiano migra in un altro Paese si definisce EMIGRATO, non IMMIGRATO, sbaglio?


----------



## Akire72

Però Ha ragione Gianfry. C'è qualcosa che non mi torna. "Migrant" viene tradotto come "lavoratore stagionale" o "emigrante" o "(uccello) migratore". Gli immigrati sono un'altra cosa. 
Forse la traduzone corretta è:
Prendetevi i miei emigranti (cioè gli immigrati clandestini e non che emigrano dall'Italia verso il resto dell'Europa). 
Magari è un ipotesi assurda, ma è sempre un'ipotesi.


----------



## Wade Aznable

@ Laura: EMIGRATO per noi che rimaniamo in Italia, IMMIGRATO per, supponiamo, il tedesco di Wolfsburg dove il nostro connazionale si è stabilito, MIGRANTE per lo svizzero quando il nostro connazionale passa per Zurigo. E' tutto relativo!  

Per il resto, concordo con Gianfry: "migrante" è usato sempre di più negli ultimi anni (e, lo ribadisco, spesso a sproposito, anche se non è questo il caso), proprio per il suo "aroma" di correttezza politica.


----------



## Gianfry

laura12345 said:


> Scusa Gianfry ma se un italiano migra in un altro Paese si definisce EMIGRATO, non IMMIGRATO, sbaglio?


Sì, forse ho esagerato. Pensavo a Maroni che dice a Sarkozy: "prendetevi gli Italiani che sono (già) immigrati in Francia", quindi dal punto di vista dei francesi. Ma ovviamente il punto è che ancora non avrebbero passato la frontiera...
In ogni caso, nessuno mi ha ancora dimostrato che "migrants" non vada tradotto con "migranti"


----------



## Wade Aznable

Perchè in questo caso hai ragione. 
Ma non temere, è un'alleanza solo momentanea


----------



## Akire72

Vero. Migranti è orrendamente politically correct. Come se cambiasse qualcosa o se si offendesse qualcuno a chiamarli immigrati! Guardate questo articolo della BBC. Nel titolo c'è "migrants" e nel testo, mai una volta che si dica "migrants" invece di "immigrants"!


----------



## Gianfry

Wade Aznable said:


> Perchè in questo caso hai ragione.
> Ma non temere, è un'alleanza solo momentanea


Alla prossima sfida, allora! 

Un'ultima osservazione, poi taccio.
Credo cha la parola "migrante" nasca anche per dar conto di una situazione di precarietà, nel senso di persone che lasciano la loro terra, magari in tutta fretta, per sfuggire a guerre e miseria, senza sapere _esattamente _dove andare. La parola "emigrante" (col suo correlato "immigrante") mi fa pensare a una maggiore consapevolezza/programmazione.
Ma può darsi che sia solo il vaneggiamento di un pomeriggio afoso


----------



## laura12345

Tutti gli articoli di giornale in italiano usano IMMIGRATI e non MIGRANTI
Nell'articolo in questione( in inglese) invece si usano entrambi


----------



## Akire72

Beh Laura non direi... guarda qui...

EDIT: anche se personalmente preferisco usare "immigrati".


----------



## Yulan

Ciao nuovamente a tutti 

Poi taccio anch'io, ma "migrante" non è solo aggettivo? 
Forse si potrebbe dire "*im*migranti" cioè "che migrano all'interno" (dell'Italia in questo caso.


----------



## laura12345

SPQR said:


> È possibile che l'autore sappia un po' della cultura americana.
> C'è una riga famosissima dal comico Henny Youngman - "Take my wife - please!".
> È un gioco di parole con "take" e può essere interpretato in due modi.
> 1 - Per esempio, mia moglie blah blah blah
> 2 - Porta/Portate/buttare via mia moglie!
> 
> L'aggiunta di "please" - doppo una pausa - sicuramente indica #2.
> 
> Forse più contesto ci aiuta.



Qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi in che occasione il comico ha usato quest'espressione?
Inoltre mi chiarireste il gioco di parole perchè non ho ben capito!


----------



## rrose17

It's a very very old joke, and in the 60s and 70s was very oftened repeated. If a man were to say, "Women are impossible to understand!" (Remember this is way back before political correctness)another man might reply "I know what you mean, take my wife, for example, she always says one thing but means another." So in this joke when you hear "Take my wife..." you expect to hear this followed by "...for example" or something else to explain some particular point. Instead all you get is "...please". So the joke is that you understand "take" to mean "for example" but then it's changed to mean "Take my wife away somewhere, please!!". 

I didn't say it was a great joke and explaining it makes it less so...


----------



## laura12345

Thank you very much!!
In italiano si potrebbe rendere

Prendi mia moglie per esempio....
Prendi mia moglie,e buttala via!


----------

